

Are the girlfriend rentals on Facebook a viable business opportunity? - krackato
http://www.quora.com/Startups/Are-the-girlfriend-rentals-on-Facebook-a-viable-business-opportunity

======
JonasKingsley
Moral issues aside, this is a pretty good idea...

~~~
AriamMacias
Hahaha I can see it now, Boyfriends as a service

